# second time round same treatment?



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi guys,

I am new to this thread and usually post on others but recently we have decided to give it a go at trying for number two......

We previously had 4 attempts at iui before we fell pg with our little girl and I feel that the reason was that my short luteal phase was identified and I was treated with cyclogest following insemination.

I would have thought that it would be common sense for the clinic to go with what worked first time around. I phoned the clinic and the nurse that I spoke to said that things have changed and I wouldnt be offered cyclogest automatically! 

Anyone else heard of this? Thinking of changing clinics as really unhappy about this. 

I do understand that it may not have been the cyclogest but just luck first time round but if I am prepared to pay for it and there are no dangers, why shouldnt I be offered it?

Cheers,
Kerry


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

hello and welcome 

why dont you call back and ask to speak to a dr and get a second opinion...im not sure why your not offered it maybe they dont think you need it..

what clinic are you at ?

i know what you mean about liking the idea of going back to the one that you got yout positive as thats what i have done dispite its a pig to get to by car.

good luck xx

beccax


----------



## bagpuss1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Hi Becca,                                                                                                              Sorry about the weird typing, computer playing up!      Thanjs for responding. We are with MFS in Aldridge but have been shopping around and have found a clinic that will be cheaper and is also closer to home. To be honest although we got a bfp EVENTUALLY, oops computer wont work properly again! we did have a bit aof a bad time with some of our treatment.77 nce again, thanks and sorry for the weird typing! Kerry


----------



## becca (Jul 7, 2002)

im at guys in london and they are nhs/private so not as costly!! 

hope you get this sorted hunnie
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

hi dont know if this helps, me and dh ar'nt trying as such at the moment but we hope too in the future when Drew is about 2/3 years old..

we was supposed to have ivf/isci for our Drew but ivf cycle #1 got cancelled due to poor responce and we got offered IUI as a last reosrt, pleased to say it got our BFP!!!! 1st time round, with low sperm count and pco's...

i asked my con's (when i was pg with Drew, kept going for check ups) and she said next time to try for 6  months naturally and then go there for a 6 months round of clomid    

I cant see why if it happened that way first time, it cant happen again that way 2nd time... after all we were blessed with a miracle once against all the odd's, we can do it again  

Good Luck 

Sweetcheeks xx


----------

